# Asme B 31.1



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

Asme B 31.1
:5: 
:5: 
:69: 
:15: 
:3: 
:67: 
:14: 
:2: 
:1: 
:77: 
:63: 
:79: 
:68: 
:81: 
:13:


----------



## مهندس تكرير (20 أغسطس 2006)

ايه اللى انت عامله ده احنا هنهرج

فين الموضوع


----------



## كريم ابوزيد (20 أغسطس 2006)

ايه الكلام الجامد اوى ده شوقتنا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

لا والله بس لا اعرف ليش ما تحمل الملف


----------



## مهندس تامر (23 أغسطس 2006)

*إلي المهندس مجدي*

يا ريت لو عندك مواصفة Asme Sa 414 تبعتها يا هندسة وانا بشكرك علي اللي انت بتقدمه


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 أغسطس 2006)

هل تقصد Astm 414؟
لانها نفسها Sa 414


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 أغسطس 2006)

*اتمنى ان تكون هي المطلوب...........*

اتمنى ان تكون هي المطلوب...........


----------



## مهندس تامر (24 أغسطس 2006)

*المهندس مجدي*

ألف شكر على ردك السريع وأتمنى ألاقي عندك المواصفة دي: Sae J 1392 وشكراً


----------



## مهندس تامر (26 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت تبعتهالي ضروري


----------



## مهندس تامر (29 أغسطس 2006)

*انت نسيت ولا...*

لو مش عندك المواصفة دي قول رد علي بس


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف ليست عندي


----------



## المطوري (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور احصل عندك api 617مع التقدير


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ASME B 31.1
for all
http://rapidshare.de/files/26686628...OR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS_.pdf​


----------



## salihi-h (16 فبراير 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## saleem1975 (19 فبراير 2007)

عندك Api 560 مشكور سلفا ..


----------



## saleem1975 (19 فبراير 2007)

رد علينا ولا ناسينا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (19 فبراير 2007)

للاسف
انا مش ناسيك
بس بدور لعلي الاقيلك شي.....


----------



## مراقب (24 فبراير 2007)

*الملف غير موجود الرجاء رفعة على موقع اخر للحاجه الماسة الية*


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (25 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر على التعب


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (27 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخى مهندس مجدى


----------

